# Later loads references



## ZEZO4 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,

What are the references books for the lateral loads exam according to the new updated codes? I know that PPI2pass didn't updated yet! any suggestions other than SEAOC (I already have it),

Thanks.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 11, 2017)

Get the ACI conversion charts for ACI 318-11 to ACI 318-14 and vise versa. This will help translate any documents that reference the 2011 and previous ACI codes and find the relevant sections in ACI 318-14.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you TehMightyEngineer.


----------

